# Tomcat in jbuilder mit startup.bat starten



## heichi (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
mich erst seit kurzem in JBuilder eingearbeitet, finde aber keine Möglichkeit Tomcat mit dem startup.bat script zu starten. 
Gib es Alternativen?


lg Grüße


----------



## DP (24. Mrz 2007)

mit welcher version arbeitest du mit jbuilder?


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Mrz 2007)

heichi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Gib es Alternativen?



Ja, Netbeans. 

*SCNR*


----------



## heichi (26. Mrz 2007)

Ach ja, 
das hatte ich komplett vergessen.
Ich arbeite Jbuilder 2006, mit dem Tomcat 1.4.
Netbeans wäre eine gute Alternative, aber aus zwei Gründen kommt es bei mir nicht in Frage:
- ist ziemlich langsam
- und es unterstützt nicht tomcat 1.4

lg


----------



## Caffè Latte (26. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

du meinst wohl Tomcat 4. Tomcat gibt es erst ab Version 3, vorher hieß er anders. Und soweit ich weiß kann man jeden Tomcat in Netbeans integrieren.

Mein Post war aber auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint ...


----------



## heichi (26. Mrz 2007)

Ach heute ist ja Montag, 
natürlich nicht 1.4, sondern 4.1
Sorry

lg


----------

